# Does your puppy understand words?



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Lucky has become so facile in his understanding of conversation (and the word Lucky comes up a lot in conversation and he doesn't miss it even on the tv) that we find ourselves spelling words we don't want him to hear (like "outside" when we're not going right away etc.). There's more trouble when he tries to speak to me and I don't get it. I keep the leash on a counter in the kitchen and he barks when he wants to go out and rolls his eyes towards the counter to be more specific but yesterday a.m. he was trying to tell me something and barking wildly and clearly purposefully and getting worked up so I said to him in that way I'm sure we all do when we forget we're speaking to a dog, "Calm down Lucky just take a deep breath" and as I said it, I opened my mouth and took a deep breath and omg so did Lucky. It didn't help him much but I collapsed in laughter and awe and we moved on. I've read that dogs can have the intelligence of a three year old child and command of as many as 150 + words (and there's that dog that knows the names of a thousand toys and they tested adding a new one and calling its unfamiliar name and the dog figured out which one they meant). Do you have surprising examples of your dog understanding human language?? It's too much fun.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Mine knew all the basics and many more such as car, boat, fishing, treat, up, down, stop, go........and I tend to carry on conversations with mine too. I'm sure they get it or they just love to hear our voices....or a combo of both!ound:


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Well, Marley knows cheese, treats, chicken etc, LOL. He may not be the sharpest knife in the drawer, but he is cute <g>


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh Yeah! Tucker understands far more than we'd like him to sometimes. At 3 years old, he's starting to understand walk when we spell it. There are numerous other words he knows also. We'll have to come up with other words to replace those I guess and then start the process all over again once he catches on. He also has our routines down pat and acts accordingly. They are pretty smart little critters.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I think Timmy understands words. He knows his name and of course all the necessary words like breakfast, lunch, dinner, cheese, chicken and car ride. I think he also understands when I tell him to find something like "find the kitty", "find your ball" or even when I ask him where one of my daughters are, he will look around until he finds them. He know let's go for a walkie, car ride, outside etc... One of his funny but annoying guard dog quirks is if he hears a door bell, knock or someone on tv say something like "Who's there?" he'll bark like crazy. They are way smarter then we give them credit for.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh YES. I think Tillie understand anything that is related to HER. LOL and yes, we spell W-A-L-K!

One specific example happened last week. Tille does what we can the "bone dance" with her soft bone in her mouth, wagging and wigglying around my son who has his maps laid out on the living room floor.... she waggles and 'crinkles' over the maps, then across his back, in circles ... this goes on for 5-15 minutes on a very regular basis and she has been doing this for over a year. ANYWHO, this particular day last week my son had a rash on his lower back and having TIllie cross his back was irritating him... so in a totally normal voice, he said, "Tillie can you stop walking on my back, it HURTS!" and NO joke, she paused, looked at him and procedded to do her bone dance across his THIGHS ... seriously! We were in awe, my son was like, she UNDERSTOOD me!! She struggled a bit to go over the 2 legs and tripped a couple of times, but she did this for another 10 minutes or so and NEVER stepped on his back!!!
Smarty pants...


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

I know Keeper knows many words and their associationl--smart little stinker that he is.
'Hungry, treat, eyes (when it's cleaning time results in taking off for parts unknown), walk, specific toys such as chew toy, rat fink, wormie, etc., Daddy, someone's (name) coming results in a rush to the door. Bed, the names of his doggie friends on the street. They are a smart toy breed.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Pepper knows the basics like sit, down, here or come, let's go, wait (works better than stay for him), leave it, etc. But he also knows chariot (stroller), hunting (drive-thru/take-out), my son's names and the names of our other dogs, Grandma's, walk, bike ride, biscuit, cookie, bacon, ice cream (his FAVORITE), and more that I can't think of right now. 

Even with his ample knowledge of our vocabulary here, he becomes stone deaf when it pleases him! :frusty:


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

I think these guys know all the words and associations for what is important in their particular lives.


Keeper's Mom


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

That reminds me, we shortened walk to "W" because Hager expected a walk no matter what time of day, if he heard "walk". He caught on to "W" pretty quick. We had to say "do you want a bath" for him to give the "W" thing up!ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi knows a LOT of words... more than I can think of off the top of my head, and probably more than I'm aware of. But we did have a funny incident concerning this recently.

As I've mentioned here on the forum, we have recently finished an 11 month remodel on our house. We had to go from a construction loan to a permanent mortgage, so I was at the bank with Kodi one afternoon, filling out some paperwork. We were there for about half an hour, and he was very good, sitting or lying down by my feet. The branch manager came by and remarked on how well behaved he was, and asked if maybe he was thirsty and wanted a drink. The minute he said this, Kodi sat up, looked at him and did the "head tilt" thing. The manager ask, "Did he understand what I said?!?!?"

I said, "If you get him a drink, you can see for yourself."

As he came back to use with a little bowl of water, Kodi stood there wagging his tail for all it was worth, then happily took a good, long drink. The bank people were all amazed. I wasn't, though! :biggrin1:

I agree with Shirley. Some of the words Kodi knows, he has been taught, but many are ones he has just learned because he associates them with things that are meaningful to him, in either a good OR bad way. For instance, he definitely knows the word, "bath", and will slink off to curl up in the corner of a couch, looking as small and "unnoticeable" as possible.:biggrin1:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes
Mami
Daddy
Kids
Abba (My mom)
Bird (Bumi goes to the sliding door and starts looking up for the birds so he can "Bark" at them) Ugh, so annoying
Treat
Pápa (food)

Ball


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody for sure knows words. He definitely knows what "cookie" is. It's funny too, he even usually knows what location where I store the cookies I mean. For example, when I take him out for his last potty break before we drive home and I say, "let's go get your cookie" he runs over to the car and not to the door of work. During the day I say the same thing and he knows to head back to the shop.

He also knows things like "toy" or he can usually differentiate by toy name as well. For example, if I ask him to go get his hippo, he'll almost always come back with the right toy. Occasionally I'll see him look and not see that one right away and so decide that another toy is "good enough".

Because I live alone he doesn't get as much of the conversational talking stuff.

As for his name, he definitely knows it, but when he's doing something I want him to stop he becomes selectively deaf. And this is the dog who I KNOW can hear an ant fart 3 miles away and react to it! ha ha


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Spelling only works up to the point where they learn how to spell. Our whole pack now knows what B A L L means.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie is three and definity is smarter than the two year old grandson. God I hope his mother doesn't read this. Anyway, all four of my children talked in three word sentences by the time they were a year old. Now the grands don't really do anything by cry and point. The difference is that I constantly talked to my children, at all times. They saw me talking to them and tried to make the same sounds. Now children don't see their mothers faces--only the cell phone. Well back on the subject, I talk to Rosie just like she was a child and she responds to me. I don't know how many words she knows, but it is a lot. My favorite is "show me" and she will run to whatever she wants. They are maybe not as smart as some dogs, but they sure aren't the dumbest dog in the world.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Both Dizzie and Nellie understand a wide range of words,but they are both unbelievably intuitive,especially Dizzie.he seems to pick up on the slightest thing,so it is very hard to get away with anything with them around!


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

I was downstairs when someone outside my house sneezed. I found myself thinking "well that was weird". Sawyer comes running down the stairs and I could read his thoughts exactly. He looked at me like...was that you sneezing? Do I need to be worried? So I looked at him in a very serious way and said outloud "It wasn't me". He immediately turned toward the window (no one was out there now) and let out a little growl! I swear he understands what I am saying!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Spelling only works up to the point where they learn how to spell. Our whole pack now knows what B A L L means.


Yeah, we found that here, too!

Kodi for sure knows O U T, W A L K and S U P P E R.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I stopped training Molly the names of her toys at about twenty. It was then I realized that after that many , they were starting to repeat themselves. I think she has two of every critter out there. LOL I bet every dog knows the word treat. LOL


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I read somewhere that a dog can learn up to 50 words/phrases and is basically like a 2 year old.

I would have to say that Lizzie's favorite phrase is "do you want to sit on the porch?" She LOVES sitting on the porch.


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

When I say "Shall we go pray?", Luci runs into the living room to the chair I use only for that and curls up beside me. Often she is the first blessing that I thank the Lord for!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry know the word cookie, he also knows the german word for cheese.
And most of the names of his toys as they are associated with treats.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

gelbergirl said:


> Henry know the word cookie, he also knows the german word for cheese.
> And most of the names of his toys as they are associated with treats.


Gee, and here I thought when spelling didn't work, we could go on to other languages!ound:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> ...My favorite is "show me" and she will run to whatever she wants. They are maybe not as smart as some dogs, but they sure aren't the dumbest dog in the world.


OMG, I do the same thing with Pepper and he always leads me to whatever it is he wants/needs. I use either "show me" or "what do you want?" They are so clever! Usually, if there's a misunderstanding or miscommunication it's on my end. It sure isn't from lack of trying on Pepper's end!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Funny, I say show me when Cass is eating something that she shouldn't. she will slowly bring it to the front of her mouth so that it just sticks out enough that I can see it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

nlb said:


> Funny, I say show me when Cass is eating something that she shouldn't. she will slowly bring it to the front of her mouth so that it just sticks out enough that I can see it.


Now, I don't know whether that is smart, or just REALLY compliant! Kodi's tactic was to swallow the suspect object as fast as possible, so I couldn't try to take it back!ound:

Thank HEAVENS he has learned "Leave it" and "Drop it" now!!!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Across the street in appartement building live people from american embassy. they have nice cat that likes to sit on the window sill. Couple of times I took Roki to my arms and we looked through window. The cat was there playing with curtains and I told Roki - Look, kitty is there! Once I asked him - where's kitty? He run to the window and started barking.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rokipiki said:


> Across the street in appartement building live people from american embassy. they have nice cat that likes to sit on the window sill. Couple of times I took Roki to my arms and we looked through window. The cat was there playing with curtains and I told Roki - Look, kitty is there! Once I asked him - where's kitty? He run to the window and started barking.


It doesn't take them long, does it?!?!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Bumi does understand a few words in Spanish. I can tell him "Ven" (come), Sube (up), comer (eat) and he knows exactly what I am saying/asking.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> Bumi does understand a few words in Spanish. I can tell him "Ven" (come), Sube (up), comer (eat) and he knows exactly what I am saying/asking.


Oh, THAT'S great! Bi-lingual dogs!ound:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

mine act like they don't hear a word I say just like my children. The one word that they really know is carrot I can get them to do anything for a carrot.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> Now, I don't know whether that is smart, or just REALLY compliant! Kodi's tactic was to swallow the suspect object as fast as possible, so I couldn't try to take it back!ound:
> 
> Thank HEAVENS he has learned "Leave it" and "Drop it" now!!!


Brody is the same. Whenever I say, "what do you have there?" he takes off and hides! Sheesh I don't ALWAYS take it away, I just want to know to make sure he is safe! He's so unreasonable. He's pretty good with "leave it", albeit reluctantly sometimes.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

krandall said:


> Oh, THAT'S great! Bi-lingual dogs!ound:


Well, they are Cuban dogs after all! Spanish is probably stamped on their genes ound:


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Compliant enough until I get close enough to take it, then it's back in the mouth! The smart move is she holds it there until I give her a tradable treat! she won't trade undies or pencils cheaply! Hahaha


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Benny is very smart and absolutely understands much of what I say to him. Like my children, he talks back to me


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Suzi said:


> mine act like they don't hear a word I say just like my children. The one word that they really know is carrot I can get them to do anything for a carrot.


Do you give them big carrots or little ones? Do they like to chew them a while or gobble them down?

Have been thinking of giving one to Lucky. thanks


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I give Cass the small carrots, because I keep forgetting to buy the big ones. She loves them and lettuce. So far, the only thing she wont eat is spinach.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've only ever given Kodi the little ones, because that's what we usually buy. But there is no reason why you couldn't give pieces of a big one too. (a whole one would be too much food!) I'd just suggest cutting them in strips, not circles, so they aren't a choking hazard.


----------

